# Winston a deaf Maltese, SpringHill, FL, needs a home



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Winston is in Spring Hill, just north of Tampa, Florida. He is 5-7 years old, and is in need of a foster or adoptive home, he is a little purebred Maltese who is deaf. He needs a home that understands and is familiar with deaf dogs and without small children.

He was adopted out from the shelter to a home that had a 2 year old child that startled him and was bitten. Winston was returned saying they had not been told he was deaf and that since he now has bitten a child, his chances are few now to find a home. 

He currently is in a volunteer foster home that is moving at the end of the month and needs him moved. She says that he is fine in her home, dances, and follows her arround.

If anyone can take him please let me know. SCMR is not able to take him, so I am trying to help him by posting and getting his story out there.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh Debi, that's so sad. Is that small photo a picture of him? He looks darling. Is there any kind of posting on him that we could put on FB? That's photo's too small. Let us know and we can help get it around that way as well.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

If I could get him to IL I'd love to! Wish he wasn't so far...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I just talked to the foster mom, she is going to send me another picture, sometime today. She told me he may be a bit older, as we all know, when they come from any place but the owners, it is only a guess at the age. And after talking to her, there seems to be some confusion as to the incident of his biting, but regardless, he is nippy when startled because of his deafness. 

I posted this on my facebook page, is there a facebook page for SM? 

I wish I could help him, but I just have to many now with my own and my fosters. So any help is appreicated.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

I would be a little nervous about putting him on a plane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

any updates on this baby?


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I wish I could have him


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed reply, just getting back home from Thansgiving out of town. I received word that a rescue took him, one that was close to the area. Thanks for all the support for him!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Winston was the name of my childhood dog, lab/chow mix. A million memories just came flooding back when I saw that name.
I hope someone adopts him soon! Every fluff should have a chance at a happy life.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

